# The girls were out today



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

The girl's were out today and one even came in the house ,, I think it came in in my hair .... Was nice today. Hopefully they will be good and live


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How warm did it get Tom?

Did all your snow get brown spots.

I hope they make it too.

Just saw the forecast for next week here. Mid teens till wednesday at least.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

It was about 44 ,,, only about 40 or 50 spots .... We are going to have a few more warm days then back to the freezer ..


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

We've seen a couple of frigid weeks but we're in a rise... It's 60° and our gals are flat busy....


----------

